# Melbourne's private schools



## stripey (Jun 9, 2010)

I understand there are over 50 independent schools in Melbourne. After being recently arrived with four kids and wanting to send them to a private school, this process was completely overwhelming.

We engaged a service called Regent Consulting who provide independent advice on Melbourne's private schools and it was the best decision we ever made. It saved us time, money and heartache and my children are now in a great school. Look them up on the web it is well worth it as they were very good.


----------



## sweens (Jun 10, 2010)

stripey said:


> I understand there are over 50 independent schools in Melbourne. After being recently arrived with four kids and wanting to send them to a private school, this process was completely overwhelming.
> 
> We engaged a service called Regent Consulting who provide independent advice on Melbourne's private schools and it was the best decision we ever made. It saved us time, money and heartache and my children are now in a great school. Look them up on the web it is well worth it as they were very good.


Hey Stripey, we used Regent as well. I got referred to them by my new boss and like you, we found them to be very , very helpful. We only have two kids but we had no idea where to start and also how to decipher all the information. Our accountant told us we were about to spend 300k on their edcuation and getting some expert advice might be helpful.

Great service and I am so pleased we found them.


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

tick tock, seven minutes difference on the clock.
What a co-incidence with two first time posters! a day apart!

If Regency want to advertise, they can pay for it, and otherwise!


----------



## sweens (Jun 10, 2010)

Wanderer said:


> tick tock, seven minutes difference on the clock.
> What a co-incidence with two first time posters! a day apart!
> 
> If Regency want to advertise, they can pay for it, and otherwise!


Tick tock..wrong!

For Starters, it's Regent* not *regency.
\
I can't speak for stripey but my post is genuine.

I am happy to give you my name and you can check it out with them if you like!


----------



## Barbaragabogrecan (Apr 9, 2010)

It’s nice and congratulation… Your decision is right and good for your children…


----------

